
Erlang Ecosystem Foundation - davydog187
https://erlef.org/
======
yetihehe
Have anyone read bylaws section?

> Section 4.8. Fellows. To be eligible for membership as a Fellow, a member
> must be nominated by a Fellow of the corporation [...] Upon election, a
> Fellow shall remain a Fellow for the remainder of such person’s natural
> life, subject to any limiting provisions of this document. _Fellowship does
> not continue during any extension of life by non-natural means, such as
> zombification or vampirism._

~~~
whatshisface
Would non-natural include medical interventions, or is it clearly meant to
mean "supernatural?" What if someone says they were saved by a faith healer?
It is only a matter of time before these claims are tested in the courts.

------
gdsdfe
Sounds like elixir adoption is pumping back more life into the Erlang
ecosystem ... Good news anyways.

------
sergiotapia
Who founded this? Who is behind this organization? Is it just a random person?

Before people downmod this, I'm an Elixir developer - just curious who wrote
it. It doesn't _seem_ official.

Edit: I see Jose there, it's legit!
[https://twitter.com/sheharyarn/status/1101306957531570176](https://twitter.com/sheharyarn/status/1101306957531570176)

------
RickJWagner
I hope this does well.

I read Joe Armstrong's Erlang book and really liked the language. I hope it
gains more traction so there is more opportunity to use it.

~~~
busterarm
I mean, have you used Facebook chat, Pinterest, Discord, RabbitMQ, CouchDB,
SimpleDB, Riak, T-Mobile SMS, or GRPS/3G phone service? If so, you're using
Erlang probably quite a lot!

~~~
fooker
Facebook chat doesn't use Erlang anymore, afaik.

~~~
uxcolumbo
WhatsApp was built using Erlang I believe.

WhatsApp is now owned by Facebook.

Are you saying they changed the tech stack for WhatsApp?

~~~
yetihehe
Facebook chat did use erlang (Ejabberd to be precise), but they migrated to
something other. WhatsApp uses erlang and is even a member (logo in partners
section). So, Facebook uses erlang, but not directly as Facebook, but they
changed tech stack away from erlang.

~~~
gdsdfe
Facebook Messenger is built with ReasonML

~~~
rkangel
The frontend is built with ReasonML on the web, and some other stuff on
mobile. What the backend is built with is separate.

------
jordsta
There's a really nice icon used as the favicon on their website, shame it's
seemingly not used anywhere on the web page itself.

